# Can I turn the aquarium off for the night?



## intyel94 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Thank you for answering and really helping me with my previous questions.

The aquarium we have makes noise because of air pump (not sure how it's calls correctly...) It's ok at the daytime, not really noisy. But at night, when it's QUIET, we can hear that noise.... 
Can I turn off the aquarium for the night or....it's bad for the fish?

- I know that it must be air in the aquarium, but not sure is it ALWAYS should be the air? Never turn off?

Will be waiting for your advices

thank you


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I remember you had a 1 gallon, correct?

You have a normal air pump (or air stone) or is it a filter?

If it's an air pump, you don't really need it at all. If you like it for ascetic reasons, and your betta tolerates it, then it won't hurt him. Most betta like still water, and sometimes air pumps can stress them, but every betta is different. You should be doing two 100% water changes a week at the very least, even better if you do a couple of 50% changes in between, so the new water will give him all the water based air he needs, and, with his labyrinth organ, he gets most of his air from the surfaces, so a pump isn't needed at all.

If it's a filter, you don't need that, either. As said, it's a small tank so you should be changing the water a lot, so there is no need for a filter. I would use it if you get a 5 gallon or larger, and read the threads here on seeding a tank.

The only outward device you really need is a heater, and I believe someone suggested a good one for your small tank. (a bigger tank would be a good idea. 1 inch of fish - 1 gallon of water!)


I hope that helps, and keep asking questions! The more you know, the happier your fish will be!


----------



## intyel94 (Jan 11, 2010)

MollyJean said:


> I remember you had a 1 gallon, correct?
> 
> You have a normal air pump (or air stone) or is it a filter?
> 
> ...


OK Thank you 
Sounds clear. I will change my aquarium for 2 gallons, but later.
Also I should say Ivan (fish) likes that air a lot. 
It comes up and down and sometimes, very seldom can catch a bubbles


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Well in that case, leave it on when you get to watch him play with it. Mirrors are lots of fun for betta too, keeps them active, just don't over do it. A few mins once a week or so won't hurt. And it's lots of fun to see them flair at their reflection.


----------



## intyel94 (Jan 11, 2010)

MollyJean said:


> Well in that case, leave it on when you get to watch him play with it. Mirrors are lots of fun for betta too, keeps them active, just don't over do it. A few mins once a week or so won't hurt. And it's lots of fun to see them flair at their reflection.


Oops... I just found out that I actually have 2 gallons aquarium, not 1 gallon... It because I am originally not from US and we have other measurement system, it confused me...


So...after your last reply.... should I leave the air pump on and turn it off for night time ...or should I always keep it off, turning it on for only few minutes or hours a week?

thank you for help...


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I hope this clears it up.

You don't NEED the pump, but that doesn't mean you have to remove it.

You still should be changing your water often enough that you shouldn't really need to airate. Even with a 2 gallon (which is MUCH better then a 1 gallon)

If you want to just turn it off at night, that's fine. You can really do anything you want with it right now. If Ivan LIKES the bubbles to play in and catch, might as well leave the pump in the tank and let him play with it whenever you feel like leaving it on a while. If it doesn't bother him, having it won't hurt.

Does that help? I'm sorry, it's pretty late and I'm a little brain fried.


----------



## intyel94 (Jan 11, 2010)

MollyJean said:


> I hope this clears it up.
> 
> You don't NEED the pump, but that doesn't mean you have to remove it.
> 
> ...


Thank you,

sounds totally clear 

I am leaving the pump on for the day and turning it off later evening.
That's work the best for now.
We are usually out the whole day and back around 5 pm. So Ivan will be enterntained day w bubbles

When I am turning the pump off - around 8pm Ivan is little bit confused :  He is trying to say "Ooops....what's the h**....What's going on...Is everything ok??" But then he get's calmed and ready to sleep  Or just swimming around..

And I am changing 100% of water once a week

thank you for help


----------

